# Davidoff Flake Medallions



## IHT

gonna try and do it based on the style of review from the sheet that designwise posted, where the ratings add up to X out of 100.
_________________________________________________










*Place & Date* = Garage (cold front moved into KC this week) tonight
*Tobacco* = Davidoff Flake Medallions
*Type* = Curlies
*Cut Width* = Fine (thinner than Escudo)
*Cut Length* = Short
*Ingredients* = Va, Perique, Black Cavendish (declared)

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-4:*
*Appearance* (package): 4 - although it was tough to get open.
*Appearance *(tobacco): 3 - bright curly cuts w/ black cav center, a little too thinly cut for me, made it harder to rub out to the consistency i wanted.
*Condition *(humidity level): 4 - didn't have to let it dry, was ready to go out of the tin
*Smell*: 2
*Packing *(easy to difficult): 4 - easy, very finely cut, easy to rub out
*Lighting *(easy to difficult): 4 - very easy, was the right humidity.
*Taste *(beginning): 2 - a little harshness, both on the flavor and out the nose. nice nutty flavor in the background.
*Aroma *(beginning): 4 - my wife commented that she liked it.
*Taste *(halfway): 2 - still the slight harshness, flavor's not bad, but not as good as Escudo to me.
*Aroma *(halfway): 2 - don't really know, my wife was done smoking by then.
*Taste *(end): 2 - settle down to a funky tangy-ness, not very "perique-like" to me.
*Aroma *(end): 2 - who knows.
*Consistency of taste*: 3 - it varied only a bit here and there. started off nice, with some nutty flavors, then slowly grooved into a tangy flavor.
*Consistency of aroma*: 2 - don't have a clue, really.
*Combustion*: 4 - burned like a fuggin champ. stayed lit right outta the tin, the whitest ash (although that doesn't matter) i've seen in a pipe.
*Humidity during smoke*: 4 - dry as a bone, no gurgle at all, not even close.
*Tongue irritations*: 2 - may be due to its age, but it had a bit of a bite to it, but i do tend to smoke a little too fast.
*Throat irritation*: 4 - ??? none.
*Stomach irritation*: 4 - ??? again, never heard of this.
*Satisfaction of smoke*: 3 - satisfied. surprised as well.
*After-taste*: 2 - almost a 3. good, a little different, not quite as sweet VAs as Escudo. i didn't get the "perique" in the flavors like i do with Escudo or some of the other lighter Va/Pers, like McConnells Scottish Cake.
*Smell to others* (around you): 4 - judging by my wifes comments, "i don't like those dark tobaccos." <-- whatever that means.
*quality-price rapport*: 3 - i guess that means, "is it overpriced compared to the quality of the tobacco?" in this case, i guess it's not. hard to find though.

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
__this is one of the best... blah, blah, blah.... (8 pts)
_X_i wouldn't mind paying for it... blah, blah, blah.... (6 pts)
__only if someone gave me a tin, etc (4 pts)
__i don't like it, but can understand other may (2 pts)
__one of the worst tobacs i've ever smoked (0 pts)

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100:* 76


----------



## NCatron

I've noticed that this blend you reviewed as well as Dark Twist (MacB) and Bullseye flake (Stokkebye) are basically the "same" blend... is Escudo similar to these as well? I've never seen a picture of Escudo, i.e. the actual tobacco.


----------



## IHT

Escudo has no black cavendish in it, it's just pure Va/Per. it's darker than this blend though (other than the center). i'll see if i can dig up a photo.
the photo in the review is darker than my actual tobacco was.

here's a photo of Dunhill de luxe navy rolls, which are reported to be the exact same blend as Escudo is (in their current productions)


----------



## Bruce

I too was pleasantly surprised with this tobacco. A nice change of pace smoke, but as Greg mentioned, there are others out there that are more flavorful. But I wonder if this will continue to improve as it ages.


----------



## IHT

Bruce said:


> But I wonder if this will continue to improve as it ages.


great point.
with all the rumor the Escudo is no longer being made, it might be cause to start checking out Davidoff Flake Medallions as its eventual replacement.
like a young cigar, i'm sure that the harsh tones will fade once this tobacco ages a few years.


----------



## kheffelf

IHT said:


> great point.
> with all the *rumor the Escudo is no longer being made*, it might be cause to start checking out Davidoff Flake Medallions as its eventual replacement.
> like a young cigar, i'm sure that the harsh tones will fade once this tobacco ages a few years.


Really, I did notice that Escudo is getting very hard to find and I haven't tried it yet so I wonder if it is worth stocking up on.


----------



## IHT

i may have read a european website wrong, as it may have meant "no longer made" meaning in the UK.
i hope that's not the case, i love the stuff.


----------



## kheffelf

Cup o Joes say it is on backorder til mid April, and the two big ones pipesandcigars and smokingpipes are sold out. 
http://www.cupojoes.com/cgi-bin/dept?dpt=H&srch=KW&search_text=escudo


----------



## Guest

kheffelf said:


> Cup o Joes say it is on backorder til mid April, and the two big ones pipesandcigars and smokingpipes are sold out.
> http://www.cupojoes.com/cgi-bin/dept?dpt=H&srch=KW&search_text=escudo


Sure hope its just a shipping issue, i would hate to lose another classic.

JR and Mars still show it stock BTW


----------



## kheffelf

Root said:


> Sure hope its just a shipping issue, i would hate to lose another classic.
> 
> JR and Mars still show it stock BTW


It is pretty cheap at jrs to, I have seen it at a couple other sites but more around the 9.50 range.


----------



## IHT

there are times when i wish i would keep my mouth shut. 
i decree, that from this day forward, nobody is allowed to purchase Escudo anywhere online without my permission.


----------



## kheffelf

IHT said:


> there are times when i wish i would keep my mouth shut.
> i decree, that from this day forward, nobody is allowed to purchase Escudo anywhere online without my permission.


So, I probably shouldn't say that I just ordered three tins from jr.


----------



## kheffelf

Guess we no longer have to worry about Escudo being gone because smokingpipes just got it in.


----------



## pistol

This was pretty good chit, I enjoyed a bowl at lunch today thanks to our esteemed colleague Greg. It was a little light, but very tastey, the medallions were cool to look at as wellp


----------



## SR Mike

*My Review*

The packaging of this flake medallion is impressive, the round flakes are set in paper and spiraled in a circled. This tobacco looks like a side view of a round bail of hay with a dark bulls eye center. This flake is made up of Virginia and Perique tobaccos with a dark Cavendish center. As I separated one medallion and saw a nice mix of red and tan tobacco packed together, they separated easily as I packed it into the bowl, the Cavendish center more or less broke into clumps. The aroma, as I was preparing the flakes, reminded me of fresh cut alfalfa, funny I was quickly remembering my days working on farms in Idaho. The flakes were quite moist and I was a bit concerned, but it turned out to be just right.

With two disks packed into my bowl, the tobaccos were ready to go, the toasting quickly begun and a nice sweet aroma of fresh burning tobacco emerged from my bowl. With a tamp and another light, this tobacco was on its way producing an abundant amount of smoke.

The first thing I noticed was how smooth the smoke was, a bit chewy, but easy on the palate. This tobacco gave off a good amount of sweetness, it was a natural sweetness like sweet corn. The aroma was a bit reminiscent of an aromatic tobacco but more floral in scent.

Reaching into the middle of the bowl, I was not getting very many different flavors, I picked up some coffee and wood flavors. The smoke was warm, not hot, but it was just relaxing. By this point I am suspecting that I have burned through the Cavendish and working on the Virginia's and Perique's. The mix was wonderful, creating a nice full body flavor and it was medium strength in nicotine.

Ending my bowl of this medallion flake was just right, the smoke did not get hot, the sweetness subsided allowing a nice touch of Virginia and Perique flavor. The smoke at this point was a bit musky in flavor from the perique, but not strong enough to pick up during the first three quarters of the bowl. The aroma remained sweet and floral from beginning to end.

I would strongly recommend this for those who are beginning their flake Virginia and Perique experience coming from aromatics, this tobacco makes the transition easy. With the Cavendish center, it gives off a perfect amount of sweetness to please the aromatic palate and just the right amount of Virginia and Perique to introduce a full tobacco flavor that is mellow enough to appreciate without a lot of nicotine.


----------



## Sawyer

How does this compare to Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake? I am little hesitant to buy this stuff at $5/oz when LBF can be had at less than $1.50/oz.


----------



## IHT

Sawyer said:


> How does this compare to Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake? I am little hesitant to buy this stuff at $5/oz when LBF can be had at less than $1.50/oz.


if i were blindfolded, i wouldn't be able to tell a difference - they both taste like hay, overly grassy, to me.


----------



## laloin

if you look at the can of Davidoff Flake Medallions, you will noticed that PS manufactors the Medallions hehhe
just a FYI 
best laloin


----------



## lestrout

From a compositional standpoint, I don't think LBF has Cavendish. Wouldn't that have an impact on taste?

hp
les


----------



## IHT

lestrout said:


> From a compositional standpoint, *I don't think LBF has Cavendish.* Wouldn't that have an impact on taste?
> 
> hp
> les


from "tobacco reviews" site.
_"The centre of mellow, fermented Black Cavendish serves to smoothen the general impression and rounding the taste."_
i'm pretty sure it has cavendish.


----------



## lestrout

THT - thanks for the correction. Somehow I think of the dark centers of LBF being perique. Since I got my supply from Holt's bulk, I didn't have the crutch of the tin literature to keep me straight.

Now, I have to load some LBF - it's been awhile.

hp
les


----------



## kvv098

Finally got to smoke Medallions and doing it back to back with LBF. While the disks look alike, I find these two are very different. Where LBF is sharp, medallions are smooth. LBF irritates back of the throat , medallions are not. Medallions are much sweeter and pair with perique better. Just superior, at least for me.
As much I hate to pay more for tobacco, I will buy and stock up on medallions even though I have 4 pounds of LBF. Just for treat when I feel it.
It was a mistake to try Medallions  Now I am hooked ...


----------



## IHT

lestrout said:


> IHT - thanks for the correction. Somehow I think of the dark centers of LBF being perique. Since I got my supply from Holt's bulk, I didn't have the crutch of the tin literature to keep me straight.
> 
> Now, I have to load some LBF - it's been awhile.
> 
> hp
> les


no problem. that's what we're here for, pass on experiences.



kvv098 said:


> Finally got to smoke Medallions and doing it back to back with LBF. While the disks look alike, I find these two are very different. Where LBF is sharp, medallions are smooth. LBF irritates back of the throat , medallions are not. Medallions are much sweeter and pair with perique better. Just superior, at least for me.
> As much I hate to pay more for tobacco, I will buy and stock up on medallions even though I have 4 pounds of LBF. Just for treat when I feel it.
> It was a mistake to try Medallions  Now I am hooked ...


great info on the back to back taste test.


----------

